# Towing 5th Wheel With F-150 Supercrew?



## lofarris (Jul 11, 2005)

I recently bought a F-150 Super Crew with the 5.4L triton, 3.55, and towing package. I have heard that Ford does not recommend towing a 5th wheel with the super crew due to the 5.5ft bed. There is nothing in the manual about this. I know there are some people on F150onine that do this as wheel as some on this forum. I would like some of those people to chime any with any problems they have or haven't had.
For those that have this truck with a 5th wheel, what kind of trailer do you have and what is the weight? 
Thanks


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I predict you'll get a lot of comments about whether the F150 has the capacity to pull an Outback 5'er. Many threads have written extensively this subject in the past. Maybe not specifically about a F150 towing a fifth wheel, but about having enough TV for the TT. I'm not telling you the F150 won't do the job, because that can only be determined by reviewing the ratings of your truck, knowing the GVW of the trailer as well as where and how you intend to operate. Tell us more.

A sliding hitch may overcome the short box problem, but your truck's GVWR, GCWR, axle ratio and horsepower/torque may be insufficient for a fifth wheel. I think all the Outback 5'ers will be 10,000 lbs or more when ready to roll. F150s aren't rated that high, I don't believe.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to agree with Bill. I seem to remember one of our members that has a 5'er (don't remember which model) relating that his trailer had a pin wgt of close to 1500#. Add into that the 200+# of a sliding hitch, and you may find that your pickup is overloaded, and you haven't even started to tow yet.

Hopefully some of the 5'er owners will contribute to this thread.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

My 2003 Supercrew manual specifically says NOT to use a 5th wheel camper.

What year truck do you have???


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I assume you have a 2005 model. If so, according to the Ford towing guide you can tow a 8500lb 5th wheel. However, the Outback model 5th wheels are around 7700lbs or more dry weight. Adding food, people, gear, hitch, supplies, and LP you will be over your safe tow rating, in my opinion.

If you had the 3.73 gears you could tow 9500lbs. If you have a 4x4 take off another 300lbs of tow capacity.

I have personally seen a 5th wheel on a 5.4 F-150 but the way it was sitting and the effort they used to get it out of the WMart parking lot told me it wasn't safe by any means. It wasn't an Outback trailer, but it looked like a light weight brand.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree with Bill ...

also -- NEVER base your towing capabilities on that darn little weight sticker that comes with the trailer .. have the trailer actually weighed... you will be sadly surprised... shy


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I tow a 5'er 28FRLS with a Dodge 2500 with Deisel. I have a slider hitch because of the short bed. I'm at the max of my GVWR when fully loaded.

Another member, VDUB traded his Ford F250 Deisel up to a Dodge 3500 because he was at the end of his GVWR as well.

The truck you described simply doesn't have the capability to tow a 5'er. The pin weight of the Outback 5'ers is around 1560 lbs. That alone will max out the F 150. Add in the 3:55 axle ratio and your looking for serious trouble. I'm betting the transmission would fry right before the rear-end breaks.

Bottom line - don't try it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I tow my fiver with a Dodge 3500 diesel. I am nearly maxed on gvwr. I wouldn't even dream of towing with a 1/2 ton gaser, and the super crew at that. You probably have very litttle payload left. The fiver is awesome but you won't enjoy it if it a) destroys your truck







or b ) causes an accident because the tail is wagging the dog.








Good luck finding your right combination.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ditto to what everyone else has said. At least, don't consider pulling one of the Outback 5's with a 1/2-ton rig. Even some 3/4-ton rigs, such as my '97 F-250, was marginal. That's why I traded up to a 1-ton. And, as rdowns has noted, even the 1-ton 3500 is nearing max GVWR when my 5 is fully loaded. I'll know just how close after this weekend when I have an opportunity to weigh the combined rig. I'll post the weights once I get them.

Many people tend to focus on the "towing capability" or GCWR of their rig and often overlook the other weights such as the GVWR. My experience has been that the GCWR is normally not the problem and the GVWR is the first weight to be busted. I had an earlier post here where I finally had the opportunity to weigh my TV empty (empty, but ready to tow, so had hitch, gen, pax). You can see that my available capacity on the GCWR and Rear Axle GWR are going to have plenty of margin once the GVWR of the vehicle is reached.

Also, with a shortbed, you would need a slider type hitch. Not sure how I got on the subject when talking to Pullrite (maker of the superglide), but they happened to mention to me that they have had some trouble putting the superglide into F-150's due to the deep bed. I didn't realize the F-150 had a deeper bed than other pickups, but apparently they do.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I owned a 2004 F150 (same engine and towing package as yours) when I bought my 5th wheel. Of course, the salesman told me I could tow it "no problem"

There is a big difference between "no problem" and legally safe on the highway. I now own a 2500HD


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

A little more info. For comparison purposes, I dug out the old weights I had on my '97 F-250, which was an HD, PSD, 4x4, ext cab, with shortbed. You can see that I simply didn't do enough homework before purchasing the 28F RL-S. Actually, I tried to run the numbers, but just didn't have a good enough idea on what things "really" weighed. Examples, include the hitch, which comes in at 256 pounds and little things that I like to carry in the bed of the pickup like tire chains, my generator, emergency triangles, etc. All these things add up very quickly.

And, sadly, you can see that I was dead in the water on my GVWR before I even hooked up to the 5, since it's advertised pin weight (before battery, propane, & options) is 10 pounds greater than I had capacity for. Basically, I could tow the 5 off the lot and be "mostly legal", but I couldn't load it with anything, to include beer, which was a show stopper right from the git go.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

My TV (see signature) has the following weight ratings on the door Certification Sticker and in the PSD manual supplement.

Front Axle 5,600 lbs
Rear Axle 6,100 lbs
GVWR 10,000 lbs
GCWR 23,000 lbs

Since the truck weighs in at just under 7,000 lbs as built, it can carry 3,000 additional lbs while towing 13,000 lbs on trailer axles. Although I haven't yet weighed my truck, or trailer for that matter, I would bet the 3,000 lbs would all go on the rear axle and not exceed the 6,100 lbs rear GAWR.

I've said it before: that truck could pull the north pole out of the ground.







Of course, F350 SRW or DRW models go even higher. Seems that Ford has upped these numbers since your 1997 Super Duty.

Bill


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

This shows why it is important to check your vehicles tow ratings. Also, do not trust what your truck is supposed to weigh. The original poster here is not talking about a 3/4 ton he is talking about a 1/2 ton and my bet is that his tow numbers are marginal at best for a fiver. Your 3/4 ton has a higher gvwr than my Dodge one ton ( the gvwr is the "weak" link in fifth wheels). Pulling them is not the issue. I too am under on all my axles, I bet that 150 supercrew will not be.
on edit- I believe Ford advertises the highest payload (what you can carry) of the big 3. unfortunately it doesn't come with the cummins which we prefered!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

rdowns,

I hear you. When I test drove the Rams, I thought the Cummins had the best torque/powerband of the diesels. But hey, when you have 580 lb-ft of torque as the PSD has, do you really need 25 more lb-ft? (What if the answer is YES??)

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Cookie, That's impressive about the new F-250's. I think Ford has got to be the clear winner on weight capability. Y-Guy's F-350 has a GVWR of 11,400, I believe. It may be the 18" wheels. Does your F-250 have 18" wheels?

And, you are absolutely right. The numbers have steadily increased. I'm not sure what is driving it. Maybe better technology, maybe EPA categories, I don't know. My brother's 1972 F-250 has a GVWR of 7,200 pounds -- not very much.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub, 
We have the 17 inch wheels. We did look at a F-350 SRW crew cab 4X4, which had more GVWR. But it also had a 4.10 (maybe it was a 4.11) axle ratio and less MPG. I figured the F-250 was stout enough, got better milage and was a few bucks (but not many) cheaper to boot. The rest is history.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ok, so you are killing me here, Cookie! What did your F-250 set you back?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

It cost a bunch, but it has about every option there is except for a moon roof, which I didn't want anyway. Diesel engine, crew cab, power sliding beer can window, adjustable gas/brake pedals, Tow Command, bodacious 6-disc CD stereo, back-up alarm, Lariat package, 4X4, you get the picture. But no big employees discount either (darn it). MSRP was something over $48,000. Adding 6% sales tax, title fees, 18 months of license plates, it went out the door for about 42 big ones.









I figured why not get a nice one for once? Usually, I go cheaper and then drive it till the wheels fall off. This time I wanted to do it the other way and get a loaded unit. It had better last me for awhile.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, sounds like a SUPER NICE rig! I think the Ford crew cab has more room than my quad cab, too. I envoy your rig. Oh well, I still like my Dodge and really love the engine in it.







I have a nephew that came to visit from the wet side (Seattle). He's into Beemers and such and was really taken back by all the pickups around here. Then I explained to him that a nice pickup cost just as much as that little BMW he was lusting after and the pickup would actually do something useful to boot. He was shocked.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

You are right about the cab sizes, Ford compared to Dodge. The F250 crew cab has WAY more rear seat room. (I think a seven-footer could ride back there.) I'm not sure, but to me it looks like Dodge took their extended cab and shortened the front doors, turned the rear doors around and named it a quad cab. Dodge no longer makes its former extended cab, do they? One of the reasons I went with Ford was for the the rear seat room.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe the Ford has the most rear seat room among all the big three. And I think Jolly said something about the Nissan having more then the Ford.

I still like my Chevy's.









Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Plenty of room in the drivers seat, I m with Tim.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

You know, just for clarification, the Dodge one ton in DRW has in excess of 11,000 gvw as well. It is the single rear wheel, like vdub and I have that has the smaller gvw. All of the trucks are nice. I love many things about my Dodge, the clean lined interior and the tight turning radius for example. The smaller cab is not an issue for us to gain the other features we prefer. I think the new Ford trucks are gorgeous- if spendy. We bought a truck to keep forever and this truck I easily could- We should all have lots of great years with our pickups- heaven knows we are going to have to to feed our camping habits!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Someone say new truck?







uh oh, I better get outta here

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

rdowns is right about the DRW. I specifically avoided a drw since many of them have scratches on the sides of the wheel wells. I figure I fit into that particular class of drivers that would be apt to get those scratches.

I had forgotten about the tight turning radius even though that is one of the first things I noticed. It will turn very sharply even 4x4.

There are so many difference between all of the trucks and it makes whole decision process very personal. Good luck to Mike.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

I own a 2004 F150 Supercab 4x4 with 5.4L and 3.73 rear end and have extensively examined towing a 5er. My max payload is 1650lbs for cargo, people and fuel. My towing limit is 9300lbs. I feel I can safely handle a hitch weight of under 1000lbs and a 5er under 7000lbs. My truck has been upgraded with Rancho 9000 adjustable shocks and the Roadmaster Active Suspension. The Supercrew with it's short box is rated for a payload of 1700lbs in 4x2 with 3.55s and 1550lbs for the 4x4 with tow limits of 8500lbs and 8200lbs "properly equipped. The 05 Outback 30FRKS 5er has the lightest pin or hitch weight at 1520lbs. Add a 100 or so pounds for the hitch, 200lbs for fuel, 300 to 400lbs of people and you would be WAAAY over gross. You also must have a slider type hitch at the least and it is questionable that you can mount the hitch over the axle where it belongs for the best towing conditions. Having said all that, I have seen a Supercrew towing a Glendale Titanium 5er model 24E29 that is constructed in such a way that part of the front extends over the roof of the truck. The hitch weight is in excess of 1500lbs. Bottom line, you should consider sticking to a TT rather than a 5er. Get yourself a good hitch like an Equal-i-zer, Reese Dual Cam or splurge and get a Hensley Arrow. The F150 can "pull" a lot: it just can't "haul" a lot. Happy Camping!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> F150 can "pull" a lot: it just can't "haul" a lot.


Bingo! Yeap, that's the case exactly. And it only took about 20 messages to get here.








Whew!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

But look at all the fine territory we covered along the way.

Bill


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

I just thought I would jump in cause I have an F-150 extended cab w/ 6.5 ft bed 5.4 w/ a tow package and air bags. The dealer showed me the tow rating on my truck at 9,200 lbs and box limit of 1,900 lbs ( what can be carried in the bed). I have a 28 FRLS, trailer weight right at 7,700 lbs and the hitch weight right at 1,550. With out the air bags it would squat the rear end pretty good the air bags keep it level. Where we live is pretty flat, hills but no mountains. I have acceptable excelleration and do not experience and swaying or bouncing problems. I find that I can pull this 5th wheel better than the previous TT that was 28 ft and weighed in at 5,500 lbs. 
NOW, I do believe that I could do a Better job with a F250/350 with the 6.0 and would probably be considered a must if I lived in the mountains or did my primary towing in the mountains. We have two bridges that go over ship channels that or steep, I have no problems going over them at 60 mph @ 3000rpms. I am sure the desiel would do it better and with less effort and will up date in a couple of years when I buy a new truck. 
The problem with the Super Crew is the hitch for a 5th wheel is mounted over the rear axle and I do not believe there is enough room, the trailer would be to close to the cab, you would have a problem even with a slider.
Just my OPINION.....

Jim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Jay8256 said:


> I just thought I would jump in cause I have an F-150 extended cab w/ 6.5 ft bed 5.4 w/ a tow package and air bags. The dealer showed me the tow rating on my truck at 9,200 lbs and box limit of 1,900 lbs ( what can be carried in the bed). I have a 28 FRLS, trailer weight right at 7,700 lbs and the hitch weight right at 1,550. With out the air bags it would squat the rear end pretty good the air bags keep it level. Where we live is pretty flat, hills but no mountains. I have acceptable excelleration and do not experience and swaying or bouncing problems. I find that I can pull this 5th wheel better than the previous TT that was 28 ft and weighed in at 5,500 lbs.
> NOW, I do believe that I could do a Better job with a F250/350 with the 6.0 and would probably be considered a must if I lived in the mountains or did my primary towing in the mountains. We have two bridges that go over ship channels that or steep, I have no problems going over them at 60 mph @ 3000rpms. I am sure the desiel would do it better and with less effort and will up date in a couple of years when I buy a new truck.
> The problem with the Super Crew is the hitch for a 5th wheel is mounted over the rear axle and I do not believe there is enough room, the trailer would be to close to the cab, you would have a problem even with a slider.
> Just my OPINION.....
> ...


If you have the 18" rims, you loose another 500 pounds (my F150 did, brought me down to 8700 pounds) There is a nice superglide hitch for the ford small beds, but it is HEAVY!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Also, Pullrite told me that they had problems with the F-150 because the bed was so deep.


----------



## RAK (Aug 11, 2005)

lofarris said:


> I recently bought a F-150 Super Crew with the 5.4L triton, 3.55, and towing package. I have heard that Ford does not recommend towing a 5th wheel with the super crew due to the 5.5ft bed. There is nothing in the manual about this. I know there are some people on F150onine that do this as wheel as some on this forum. I would like some of those people to chime any with any problems they have or haven't had.
> For those that have this truck with a 5th wheel, what kind of trailer do you have and what is the weight?
> Thanks
> [snapback]44240[/snapback]​










I had a 2004 F150 short bed and was told I could pull a 30F RK S 5er with it. It pulled ok on level ground but when the hills came it needed help. I also did not go over 55 mph because it did not feel safe. I now have an F350 dualy to tow it with. Feel much safer and it is much safer. You also need to thimk about how well the TV will stop in an emergency situation.

Hope this helps.

RAK


----------

